# Great Train Expo March 6-7 North Atlanta



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The Georgia Garden Railway Society will set up its show layout this weekend at the North Atlanta Trade Center for the Great Tran Expo. Hours are 10-4 each day. We are getting the layout in shape for the big Southeast Garden Railroad Show just over a month away. I'll be there Saturday morning, so come by and shake and howdy with me!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See ya there Sat Ted. Later RJD


----------

